# First Fixed Gear Bike Question



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

I was thinking of getting a fixed gear bike for some added variety. However, I don't know that much about them or where to get one. Can you give me some suggestions and reputable places to buy them (online or LBS)? Also, suggestions on the prices would be great too.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*pista*



pitbullandroadbike said:


> I was thinking of getting a fixed gear bike for some added variety. However, I don't know that much about them or where to get one. Can you give me some suggestions and reputable places to buy them (online or LBS)? Also, suggestions on the prices would be great too.


General info: Fixed Gear Bicycles for the Road

Safe bet would be a Bianchi Pista or Fuji Track. There are tons available now. Might be fun to build one up from scratch, too. If you are going to ride it on the road, make sure you run at least a front brake, too.

Start cheap and see if you like it.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. When you say 'a lot available' are you meaning new or used? I haven't found any at my LBS.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Lots of companies have a fixed gear model. Your LBS might have bikes from a company that makes a fixed gear bike, even if they don't have one on the floor. There are also lots of fixed gear bikes on craigslist, etc., due to their popularity.


----------



## axlenut (Sep 28, 2010)

pitbullandroadbike said:


> I was thinking of getting a fixed gear bike for some added variety. However, I don't know that much about them or where to get one. Can you give me some suggestions and reputable places to buy them (online or LBS)? Also, suggestions on the prices would be great too.


Hi, if you can't find any to test ride at the LBS you might want to try WABI. That's what happened to me, checked all the LBS and they did not have any real fixed gear road bikes so I placed an order for the WABI classic and have been very pleased. The customer support has been excellent and you can order your bike with different stems, cranks, Ect.

Hope this helps, Axlenut


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

I suggest getting one with a flip-flop hub (freewheel on one side, fixed gear on the other), that way if you or your knees get tired of riding fixed, you can flip the wheel around and coast in single-speed mode (definitely need brakes then!).

Some suggestions:

Bargain basement: Nashbar Hounder - hard to beat this price for a bike that comes with freewheel and fixed cog.

SE Draft Lite - also comes with both. Yes, some people will badmouth Hi-Ten steel, but I've ridden the Draft Lite a decent bit and find it to be a fun bike that feels bomb proof.

I also agree with the poster above that Wabi makes great bikes. The $750 Wabi Classic is pretty light and has a very nice (steel) feel on the road. The $900 Wabi Lightning feels super light (15 pounds) and feels good too, especially climbing.

Happy riding!


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I was thinking of the Fuji Feather. But will look at those suggestions too. That cog idea sounds great too.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Damn!!! I really like the look of the Wabi Lightning. Anyone else have one?


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

I've heard good things about the Fuji Feather also, and also the Schwinn Madison.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

you neglected to mention your budget


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

markaitch said:


> you neglected to mention your budget


I'm sorry, very true. I'd love something between $500 and $900, but the more expensive the high the chance the other half will flip out :-(.


----------



## emiliobadillio (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been eyeing the Wabi bikes for almost a year, now. I finally made the purchase on one today, the Lightning in Pearl Black, with the expectation of it lasting longer and needing fewer upgrades in the future. Pay a little extra now and worry less about problems later.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Congrats on the Wabi...I'm still drooling over the Fuji in black...But I'd add straight bars, add some grips, take the brakes off and possibly add some power straps...Been doing some research and narrowing it down unless I get directed somewhere else...LOL


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

since you already plan (& hopefully budgeted) on changing some things out...
the trim on this fuji is a bit flashy but it is a far superior bike to the feather, the frame is fantastic
imho it is one of the best bike deals going on now

2009 Fuji League Road Bike - Single-Speed


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

markaitch said:


> since you already plan (& hopefully budgeted) on changing some things out...
> the trim on this fuji is a bit flashy but it is a far superior bike to the feather, the frame is fantastic
> imho it is one of the best bike deals going on now
> 
> 2009 Fuji League Road Bike - Single-Speed


Unless I'm somehow mistaken that's the follow up to the 2008 Fuji/Obey collaboration(esque). Should that be the case I can vouch for the frame and fork as being very good quality. The huminah-huminah-something-proprietary-sounding-ChroMo steel is good and light. The geometry feels nice as well. Looks like they changed the seat tube on the League to take a 27.2mm seatpost which is nice. The Obey takes 27.4 which can be tricky to find.

All in all, that is one _heck_ of a good deal. The only thing I'd look out for is whether the fork is drilled. The 2008 has a drilled rear bridge, but not a drilled fork. It's simple enough to have a shop drill it out and counter-sink it for a front brake, but it's still annoying to have to pay for it. And one last thing: if you're doing this - 


pitbullandroadbike said:


> . . . take the brakes off. . .


you should be riding on the track. However, if you're doing this - 


pitbullandroadbike said:


> But I'd add straight bars, add some grips, . . . and possibly add some power straps. . .


you're probably planning on riding on the street.

Seriously now. Have a brake. I know how sleek and sexy a fixed bike without brakes looks. I also know all of the zen arguments for riding brakeless. The truth is you can still ride zen with a brake. Just pretend you don't have it and brake with your legs anyway. However, when a valley girl with her phone permanently plastered to the side of her face, sun glasses that cover half her head, and a dog crapping in her purse plays lemming and steps right in front of you and oncoming traffic you'll be glad you can stop _both_ wheels (~70% braking force occurs at the _front_ wheel).

I know I'm being a curmudgeon here. I own my curdmudgetude. Do yourself a big favor and have a front brake if you're riding fixed, have two brakes if you're riding free, and have three if you're riding tandem (drag brakes make my day).


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Unless I'm somehow mistaken that's the follow up to the 2008 Fuji/Obey collaboration(esque). Should that be the case I can vouch for the frame and fork as being very good quality. The huminah-huminah-something-proprietary-sounding-ChroMo steel is good and light. The geometry feels nice as well. Looks like they changed the seat tube on the League to take a 27.2mm seatpost which is nice. The Obey takes 27.4 which can be tricky to find.
> 
> All in all, that is one _heck_ of a good deal. The only thing I'd look out for is whether the fork is drilled. The 2008 has a drilled rear bridge, but not a drilled fork. It's simple enough to have a shop drill it out and counter-sink it for a front brake, but it's still annoying to have to pay for it. And one last thing: if you're doing this -
> 
> ...


LMAO. Thank you for the insights and laugh. But very true about the potential of knucklehead buzz-killing a ride while talking on the cell. I'm still on the fence with the front brake but your case is getting me thinking. 

Thanks again.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Seriously now. Have a brake. I know how sleek and sexy a fixed bike without brakes looks. I also know all of the zen arguments for riding brakeless. The truth is you can still ride zen with a brake. Just pretend you don't have it and brake with your legs anyway. However, when a valley girl with her phone permanently plastered to the side of her face, sun glasses that cover half her head, and a dog crapping in her purse plays lemming and steps right in front of you and oncoming traffic you'll be glad you can stop _both_ wheels (~70% braking force occurs at the _front_ wheel).
> 
> I know I'm being a curmudgeon here. I own my curdmudgetude. Do yourself a big favor and have a front brake if you're riding fixed, have two brakes if you're riding free, and have three if you're riding tandem (drag brakes make my day).


^^^This. Plus, since I'm a curmudgeon too let me add that without brakes, if you break or drop a chain, you can't stop.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

BeginnerCycling said:


> ^^^This. Plus, since I'm a curmudgeon too let me add that without brakes, if you break or drop a chain, you can't stop.


Very good point. Therefore stopping would be by laying the bike out or running into something. OUCH!!!


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

put your foot up on the back tire


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

What do people think of the Redline Urbis and Volume Thrasher?? Looking at a freestyle fixed.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

pitbullandroadbike said:


> What do people think of the Redline Urbis and Volume Thrasher?? Looking at a freestyle fixed.


I rode a Thrasher last weekend and loved it........


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it worth the price difference over the Redline?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

pitbullandroadbike said:


> Is it worth the price difference over the Redline?


I can't say...never ridden the Redline......but the Volume is very very nice


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

Thank you for calling it "fixed"!


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I found what I was looking for and here she is. She is probably more than I need as a newbie to the fixed scene, but I couldn't resist her sexiness...

2011 All City Dropout Custom


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

Where's the brake?! (spoke in the tone of "where's the beef?!")

Also, with simple platform pedals, your feet can easily come off. Not only do you lose braking ability when that happens, but you run the risk of getting whacked as the cranks continue rotating.

I looked closely at some Wabi bikes recently (distributed locally here in Socal). They ooze quality. Exceptionally well-made framesets. Worth the price, in my opinion.



pitbullandroadbike said:


> Well, I found what I was looking for and here she is. She is probably more than I need as a newbie to the fixed scene, but I couldn't resist her sexiness...
> 
> 2011 All City Dropout Custom


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Yep brakes are missing and might add a front brake down the road. I have Hold Fast straps on and really like them a lot. I wasn't planning on picking this baby up, but she kept calling my name so I broke down. I tried a couple others but kept coming back to the All City hands down because it felt the best.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice "trixie" there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2011)

pitbullandroadbike said:


> LMAO. Thank you for the insights and laugh. But very true about the potential of knucklehead buzz-killing a ride while talking on the cell. I'm still on the fence with the front brake but your case is getting me thinking.
> 
> Thanks again.


I would go for the front brake for sure. The best you can do with the brakeless fixie is use your legs is to lock the rear wheel, which won't let you stop nearly as quickly as you can with a front brake-- especially in panic stop situations, most of the weight on the bike will shift forward and onto the front.

Several years ago in college, I saw a guy on a fixie in front of me approach a stop sign he was clearly intending to run through (the area was usually deserted). By the time he saw it _wasn't_ clear to proceed, he tried to stop and skidded into the intersection _directly_ in front of a moving police car. The cop slammed on the brakes (to avoid hitting the guy) then immediately cited him... 

A rear brake is probably not necessary. On Most every bike I use, I put almost all my braking force on the front, I usually only put light pressure on the rear -- enough so that if I brake the front too hard that my rear wheel starts to lift off the ground, I will feel the rear brake will start to lock -- which gives me immediate feedback to know when to modulate/slighlty let go of the front brake. With practice it's a lot like human-powered ABS. On a fixie you could do the same thing by braking the rear with your legs while squeezing the front brake and have similar or even better feedback.

Practicing this panic stopping method has probably saved my life at least once (cars turning in front of me/nearly broadsiding me at intersections), and helped me prevent minor crashes w/ inattentive pedestrians and other cyclists many times.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

That's a nice looking bike! All City doesn't post prices on their site -- mind telling us about how much it cost?


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

It's a All City fixie custom built up from a frame set that came into the shop. Thus it was right around $800. Might have paid a bit much but I really liked it.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Been riding her all weekend long. Got some blisters from trying stupid things, getting used to no-coasting and skid stopping. All in all very fun all around bike. Makes more noise than my road or MTB, so I'm trying to figure out why.

My daughter and I were practicing doing wheelies in a metro-park lot. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

pitbullandroadbike said:


> It's a All City fixie custom built up from a frame set that came into the shop. Thus it was right around $800. Might have paid a bit much but I really liked it.


Cool, thanks for the info. Hope you have a lot of fun on the bike!


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

Didn't like the Volume bars so I switched them out for All City Fuzzy bars cut down 3". Much better feel but now it's raining and I can't go riding.


----------



## alk27 (Oct 30, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions for a cheap SS that I can slowly upgrade components as needed? I had custom built a Specialized Sirrus, but it just got stolen. Thought I'd try a SS, but I want to keep it cheap just in case I don't like it. Suggestions would be appreciated!


----------

